# Cant play a song twice?



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

Got my M3 yesterday! but I'm sure there's something I'm missing here.

I use the voice command and say "play the song Walk like an Egyptian" (daughter loves it) and it searches and then brings up the right song by the Bangles and plays it via streaming. 

Later that day, I use the voice command to say the exact same thing and it searches and plays another song by the Bangles. huh?

I have tried this with other songs and it seems I cannot play the same song more than once?? Anyone else see this? Is this a TuneIn limitation or something (not familiar with TuneIn).


----------



## jn31l (Mar 28, 2018)

This command uses Slacker Radio (not TuneIn - its the tab that says "streaming"). If you are using the free account that you got with the car it functions similarly to Pandora...though you can ask for a specific song, just not multiple times a day for the same song. When it plays the song you ask for it will then create a "Radio Station" for you with similar music.

If you want this ability you can upgrade to a Slacker premium account on their website: https://www.slacker.com


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

thanks, @jn311. we may end up upgrading.


----------



## Amit Misra (May 1, 2016)

Just to be clear, is the limitation only on the same day? Can you repeat the song the next day? Thanks.


----------



## jn31l (Mar 28, 2018)

Amit Misra said:


> Just to be clear, is the limitation only on the same day? Can you repeat the song the next day? Thanks.


Not sure the exact amount of time, reported to be about a day from what I remember


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

I think the $30/yr option doesn’t give you music on demand. You have to get the highest tier. I had this question too when I first got my car. Now I just live with it.


----------



## jn31l (Mar 28, 2018)

That’s correct, the tier that comes with the car is most similar to the 30/yr tier on their website. The $9.99/mo tier is what you have to get to have unlimited specific song plays.


----------



## quikwit (May 8, 2018)

You can upgrade your M3 slacker subscription? I assume Tesla is on some big corporate account and everyone gets the "Plus" subscription, with no way for individuals to upgrade to "Premium".


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Amit Misra said:


> Just to be clear, is the limitation only on the same day? Can you repeat the song the next day? Thanks.


My experience says yes. It seems to be a 24-hour thing.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

quikwit said:


> You can upgrade your M3 slacker subscription? I assume Tesla is on some big corporate account and everyone gets the "Plus" subscription, with no way for individuals to upgrade to "Premium".


IIRC you can log in to your personal Slacker from the 3 if you already have the premium account. To be clear, you should have that premium account separately as a individual, it's not an option to upgrade on the 3 per se.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of Slacker, but I am a big fan of "built-in beats jury-rigged." So despite the fact that my family pays for a shared Spotify family plan, I also subscribed to Slacker premium. I really do not like the "radio" format like Slacker and Pandora use by default, where you ask for one song or artist, and are presented stuff "like that."

I also paid for a little service called Soundiiz that let me copy my playlists over to Slacker.

The end result is that my Spotify playlists (now Slacker playlists) are found on the Model 3 at Streaming-->Playlists now. The rest of the family have their playlists there, too. We all like that.

I would be much happier with Slacker in Model 3 if you could add any song that you're listening to quickly to a playlist. As it stands, you can only add a song to a playlist from your phone or computer. But I'd much rather be able to do it from the car as I'm hearing a new song.

Slacker's song selection is more limited than Spotify's, so I lost about 5% of my songs when my playlists came over. If Slacker allowed adding songs to playlists and improved their library (not holding my breath for that one), I'd stop wishing for Spotify in Model 3.

P.S. No need to suggest how easy it is to play songs via Bluetooth. I get that. I really like using the car's display for music, since I typically pull up a playlist, but then poke songs on the list as I want to play them, rather than going through linearly. I also jump to other channels like SportsCenter, radio stations, and podcasts. And I'd rather have the big screen for all that.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

I grabbed a cheap 64g USB key and stuck a bunch of music on that. 
It’s nice because search will look on the usb as well. Sadly it doesn’t search Bluetooth attached devices. Using usb also means the music is in the car regardless of whose phone is paired.


----------



## Star3 (Jun 6, 2018)

Twiglett said:


> I grabbed a cheap 64g USB key and stuck a bunch of music on that.
> It's nice because search will look on the usb as well. Sadly it doesn't search Bluetooth attached devices. Using usb also means the music is in the car regardless of whose phone is paired.


I am not on twitter but if any of you guys are why don't you tweet Elon and ask him why he can send a rocket to space and bring it back but cant make model 3 that can receive XM radio? For me not having XM capability is a really bummer.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ranton said:


> I am not on twitter but if any of you guys are why don't you tweet Elon and ask him why he can send a rocket to space and bring it back but cant make model 3 that can receive XM radio?


For the same reason it doesn't have an 8-track deck, cassette player, or CD player - it's old technology that's no longer in high demand.

Streaming is the future. For anything else, there's Bluetooth.

https://www.xm-radio-satellite.com/blog/a-bluetooth-siriusxm-radio-vehicle-dock-is-here/


----------



## Mohammad (Oct 20, 2016)

It would be really cool if they switch to Spotify.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

Mohammad said:


> It would be really cool if they switch to Spotify.


this guy knows whats up.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Mohammad said:


> It would be really cool if they switch to Spotify.


Or just add it. Add them all.
My Sonos speakers work with everything. Just input your credentials to whatever you belong to. 
Come one, come all.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

I accidentally gave a song thumbs down and sad that it seems I will never hear it again. If they won't give account access, would love to just reset my profile if possible.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

Star3 said:


> I am not on twitter but if any of you guys are why don't you tweet Elon and ask him why he can send a rocket to space and bring it back but cant make model 3 that can receive XM radio? For me not having XM capability is a really bummer.


I thought I would miss XM, but I don't. The variety of Slacker/TuneIn blows satellite radio out of the water, and so does the sound quality. The only advantage I can see for satellite is it probably has more availability for sports and some talk shows, but I haven't looked into those yet on the 3.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

scaots said:


> I accidentally gave a song thumbs down and sad that it seems I will never hear it again. If they won't give account access, would love to just reset my profile if possible.


Will it not play the song if you search for it and then click on it? If you can get it to play that way, you might be able to change your vote.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

zosoisnotaword said:


> Will it not play the song if you search for it and then click on it? If you can get it to play that way, you might be able to change your vote.


No, won't play it since it thinks that I don't like it. If I try to play the song it just plays similar stuff.


----------



## geoffreak (Mar 28, 2017)

In case anyone was wondering how to use your own Slacker account, just scroll down to the bottom of the list of streaming categories/stations and hit the sign in button. It's not obvious that the sign in button is even there.


----------

